# Snow at Cameron?



## snough (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking for specifics on Cameron ski conditions.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

I personally haven't gone up to the pass since last weekend (Sept 24), so will not venture to give you specifics. Have heard of folks skiing Montgomery Pass, Diamond Peak, Agnes area, and the Utes over the last few days and saying that it's OK. Yeah right. Just remember, it's still really early and we're not in Utah or California! Our sowpack is super thin, we've had strong winds over the weekend, and it's been cold in the mountains... sounds like ingredients for depth hoar and slab formation perhaps. Welcome to Colorado, eh 

If you are looking for additional info and haven't checked out Snotel as of late, they just added a snow depth sensor to the Joe Wright station this year. This is good news for skiiers, as we now have access to real-time snow/swe/temp data on the pass. So looks like 8" of snow on the ground at Cameron Pass, and 28deg @ 11am. Temps dropped down to 6deg last night, brrr. Unfortunately we have no wind data available at this site.

For weather firecast and discussions, check out the Zone Forecast for Cameron Pass from the NWS site.

Both of the above sites mentioned are linked from:
http://powderbuzz.com/reports.asp?id=ns

Oh, also, this from an email i got yesterday from a friend that skied the pass on Sunday. Maybe this is closer to what you're after:

"We went into the Utes and found the cover too thin on the dogleg, but it was deep and creamy in the gullies beneath the saddle. I think the high winds (gusts to 70) late last week must have been strong enough to clear snow from east facing slopes above treeline. We were able to skin from the car and it was dumping (1"/hr) while we were up there."

And finally, some general info and advise brought to you from the guys at the Colorado Avalanche Information Center:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Colorado Avalanche Information Center" <[email protected]>
To: "caic" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, November 02, 2004 1:27 PM
Subject: Highway forecast 11-02-04


> COLORADO AVALANCHE INFORMATION CENTER - BOULDER
> 
> Highway Forecast
> 
> 
> 
> This is Dale, Knox, & Spencer in the Avalanche Center at 1:30 pm, Tuesday,
> November 2, 2004. We will be in the office on a daily basis through the rest
> of the season. We will be sending out our CDOT forecast each day in the
> early afternoon. Our regular - early morning - forecasts will begin on
> Saturday, Nov. 13.
> 
> 
> 
> DISCUSSION
> 
> Dry and boring for the next several days. Ridge currently over UT and WY
> should strengthen Wed pm into Thurs. Wed pm, a weak cold front from the NW
> could bring clouds and colder air to the Front Range.
> 
> 
> 
> I-70 (Ike Tunnel and Vail Pass), US 6 (Loveland Pass), US 40 (Berthoud Pass)
> 
> Tuesday night: Clear. Winds NE/5-10, Lows 10-15.
> 
> Wednesday: Clear, clouds may increase evening. Winds W/5-10, shifting WNW
> overnight. Highs 30-35. Lows 10-15.
> 
> Thursday: Clear to partly cloudy. Winds V/0-5. Highs 40-45.
> 
> 
> 
> SH 133 (McClure Pass)
> 
> Tuesday night: Clear. Winds NE/5. Lows 15-20.
> 
> Wednesday: Clear. Winds W/5-10, shifting WNW overnight. Highs 40-45. Lows
> 15-20
> 
> Thursday: Clear. Winds V/0-5 Highs 45-50.
> 
> 
> 
> US 50 (Monarch Pass)
> 
> Tuesday night: Clear. Winds NE/5-10, Lows 15-20.
> 
> Wednesday: Clear. Winds W/0-5, shifting WNW overnight. Highs 35-40. Lows
> 15-20.
> 
> Thursday: Clear. Winds V/0-5 Highs 40-45.
> 
> 
> 
> US 550 (Red Mtn, Molas, Coal Bank passes), SH 145 (Lizard Head Pass)
> 
> Tuesday night: Clear. Winds NE/5-10, Lows 15-20.
> 
> Wednesday: Clear. Winds W/5-10, shifting WNW overnight. Highs 35-40, Lows
> 20-25.
> 
> Thursday: Clear. Winds V/0-5 Highs 45-50.
> 
> 
> 
> US 160 (Wolf Creek Pass) & SH 17 (Cumbres & La Manga passes)
> 
> Tuesday night: Clear. Winds NE/5-10, Lows 10-15.
> 
> Wednesday: Clearing. Winds W/5-10, shifting WNW overnight. Highs 35-40.
> Lows 20-25.
> 
> Thursday: Clear. Winds V/0-5. Highs 45-50.
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWPACK
> 
> Insufficient data for backcountry avalanche danger ratings. Since mid
> October we have received reports of at least 12 human-triggered avalanches
> in the high peaks near Leadville, Independence Pass, Marble, and Silverton,
> and Berthoud Pass. There have been at least three backcountry skiers caught;
> one was partly buried and injured near Silverton. To date, most of the
> reported avalanche activity has been from the Central and Southern
> Mountains. We have received reports of extensive collapsing, whumpfing, and
> a skier-triggered avalanche on N aspects at treeline in the Northern
> Mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> A series of storms since mid September left behind a shallow snow cover that
> in places has become weak and sugar-like (faceted grains). Recent snows and
> strong winds have created pockets of both soft and hard slab avalanche
> conditions, especially at higher elevations and on the north- to east-facing
> slopes and gullies, though any steep and recently wind-drifted slope is
> suspect. Triggered avalanches are possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Atkins, Williams, SLogan


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Few of us went up saturday (30th), We all agreed it was really good. We made some deep turns, plenty of coverage, lots of wind on top though...dont know how much it's changed since then.


----------



## snough (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like its past time to PLAY! Where are those skins?

Thanks for all the info and thanks for the site frenchy.


----------



## baeloth (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Snough,

I'll add some additional anecdotal information into the discussion. Some friends were up on the diamond on Monday. In 2-3 very hasty pits they found a growing wind slab (up near the ridge) on top of growing depth hoar (sugar snow). Lower near the shelf they found the pack to be less consolidated. 

Stay safe.


----------

